# Wittle Red (Page 3)



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

Is it almost the end???


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Another nail biter for sure!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

And the piggy like "I'm wacthing you!!!!" >.<
jajajajajajajaja Can't wait for page 4 :3


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

You need a publisher!!! Put these on you tube!! ;-)


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

*Episode 4*

thanks guys!  here's 4 AWWOOOOO!!!


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

leighann said:


> You need a publisher!!! Put these on you tube!! ;-)


Thanks girl :laugh:
But I don't think it's the right time yet to call out a publisher :vs_blush: how can i put them on youtube? :vs_worry:


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

OOOOh the plot thickens !!! :vs_closedeyes: Awesome work !


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

CHAN CHAN CHANNNNNNNNNNNNNNN Will the piggy make it?! :O


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Bacon Time.. LOL


----------



## Melody Jeoulex (Apr 29, 2015)

'' is the wolf a friend or foe? Will Bacon deliver the basket on time? Will Pancake ever succeed with her evil plots? Why am I asking you these questions? Well then, just stay tune for more! "


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I have no idea, girl, I just thought it sounded like a cool idea. :biggrin:


----------

